# Firebird 3



## Stanislav Štěp (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello!

Please help me.
How can I install the Firebird 3 on FreeBSD? There is only version 2.5 in the ports.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2017)

Somebody will need to put in some time and effort to get the port updated. As there's no maintainer for it, it'll be up to the community to provide the new version.


----------



## gborsoi (Mar 3, 2021)

Maybe there would be a good soul with free time to try to compile firebird 3 from the sources and demonstrate the result to us?


----------



## gborsoi (Mar 29, 2021)

I am trying to port Firebird 3.0.7 to FreeBSD.
I created a Makefile (incomplete), found some necessary patches and create ones.
I have successfully compiled the source code but I have difficulty to finish the Makefile to install it in the correct folders. 
I actually did a completely manual installation to test and it worked in 12.2 (i386 and amd64) and 13 amd64.

The problem continues in the post build, with the installation.

Even without "make install" command, the last phase of the build tries to install but does not find the binaries and other files since everything is in the gen/Release folder.

I believe that the script for FreeBSD within the sources is still referring to version 2.5. It has not been modified for version 3 since it tries to install the file security2.fdb instead of security3.fdb and also the binaries fb_smp_server and fb_inet_server instead of firebird.

If anyone wants to test or help finalize the port, they can get the Makefile and patches at https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=254387
It will also be necessary to separate the port between server and client to maintain the same standard as previous versions.

Sorry about my english. I´m just trying to contribute.

Gelson Borsoi
Chapeco - SC - Brazil


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello,

i would like to point out to you very kindly:

For repos like GitHub, GitLab, SourceForge etc.. the port system have a small system that takes care of using such repos easily.









						Chapter 5. Configuring the Makefile
					

Configuring the Makefile for FreeBSD Ports




					docs.freebsd.org
				




Also: The port seems to modifying stuff outside the ${STAGEDIR} because the system outside the "build-system" have been specified with /usr/local/** instead of ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/** for example. This is not right.

I'm still new to it myself too but these are things i noticed while trying to build it.

For testing the port cleanly i recommend you to use poudriere. This will then eventually show you other suggestions or warnings too.


----------



## gborsoi (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi guys,
We finally have firebird 3 and 4 on FreeBSD. ACM put them on ports today.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2021)

databases/firebird30-client
databases/firebird30-server

databases/firebird40-client
databases/firebird40-server


----------

